# An Expensive Sport



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

Recently I had an article published in Michigan Fly Fishing's newsletter "The Evening Hatch" entitled " An Expensive Sport". The Artcle compared Scuba diving, which is viewed as an expensive, exotic sport, to fly fishing which is not. In their political correctness, the club promptly retracted the artcle and published an opposing article. The online version still contains the opposing article at mffc.org. I have posted a copy of my article in the Sound Off forum.

The club's purpose is: "the promotion of fly fishing, the preservation of the arts of fly tying and rod building".

Consider the following:

#1
Say I wanted to outfit my nephew for fly fishing as a graduation gift. I want to get him quality equipment that he can enjoy for a lifetime. I pull out the Cabelas catalog and put together a bare minimum package:

System 2L reel 120.00
200 yards backing 10.99
Ultra 3 line 49.95
leader 3.95
tippet 3.95
box of flies 21.95
boot foot waders 79.95
Diamondback rod 149.00
-------------
439.74

Now say I outfit him for spincasting

Shimano spincasting reel 84.99
Ugly Stick ultra light rod 27.95
spool Trilene 7.50
bootfoot waders 79.95
box of Mepps Spinners 15.00
-------------
215.39

You guys have the catalogs. Pick another sport. Bowhunting, deer hunting, duck hunting. Do the math. Which sport has the better value?

How many sportsmen never try fly fishing because they either can't afford it, or find a better value doing somthing else?

#2
I have a retired friend who is on a fixed income. He tells me how he used to love fly fishing for bass where he grew up in Louisiana.
I invite him to go fishing with me for smallmouth. He shows up with an old fiberglass rod and reel he bought at a flea market for $20. The line is dried out and worthless. I recommend a Courtland or Scientific Anglers line and let him use my back up rod.
When we go fishing again, he has the same rod and line. He says that he just can't swing $50 for a new line. Gandar Moutain had some discontinuied lines on clearance for $30, but did not have the weight he needed. 

How many fly anglers do we lose because they just can't afford it?

#3
How many anglers buy a cheap starter combo and get frustrated because they can't make a decent cast due to the rod's broomstick like action and inferior line? Either they pack it away in the garage, never to try it again, or end up buying another rod and line, just adding to the bottom line.

I can understand the club's desision to yank the article. They depend on the dealers for funding. They do a lot to keep the price of fly fishing down by providing low or no cost instruction and outings. But not everyone lives in SE Michigan. I think it is a valid issue that deserves attenion to any organization that promotes fly fishing.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap, valid issue, although I think I could outfit for a little less, especially on the reel. But I don't think you could begin to outfit for bowhunting for that money if you consider warm camo clothes, warm boots, release, bow, arrows, etc, etc.


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

I used Scientific Anglers products because the opposing article was written by Bruce Richards of Scientific Anglers.

Bear in mind that we're talking minimum packages, only stuff that you must have to enter the sport.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Many potential enthusiasts are discouraged by the cost.

I had 2 marginal outfits and they have been laying around the basement for many years. It's difficult to learn a "finesse sport" on entry level equipment. Even once the casting issue is solved, the potential of producing a delicate presentation is very limited.

Now that I have invested a small fortune, I feel confident enough to learn the sport. I'm still a long way from becoming proficient, but with continual use, I'll be on my way to mastering the rod. 

In order to cash in on various hatches, another several hundreds have to be spent on either hackle or pre tied flies. 
Don't be fooled by guys stating it's cheap, 'cause it's not. 

I'm sure, there's a few exceptions. Take guys like Don. He had problems getting any distance out of his rod, but he tried mine at one of our outings and casted like a pro after just 3 false casts, using mine. Decent equipment will shorten the learning curve and reduces the level of frustration.

Once again, this is only my opinion. Don't hammer me too hard. lol


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

I don't think there's anything inexpensive about hunting/fishing. Sad fact is you get what you pay for. Somebody that wants to start out will get frustrated casting if they get set up with an unbalanced rod & reel. I started out with Cortland and got the basics then moved on to other (more expensive) rods & reels. The difference is like night and day. I'm not knocking Cortland - they have their higher end rods too. But once you're hooked on fly roddin', you're hooked and the right equipment makes all the difference in the world. I would much rather bite the bullet and spend the extra coin than buy cheap and have to spend money all over again to get the right thing. My 2 cents - there's nothing cheap about anything that has to do with hunting or fishing.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

This thread addresses a good question.

How I got started:

Reel: shakespere $9 K-Mart

Rod: Eagle Claw 8ft. 6/7 wt $16 Meijer

Line: Scientific Anglers Concept $18 Meijer

Leaders (2): (Forgot name) $6 Meijer

Tippet: Berkley Triline XL 6lb. $5 Meijer

Fly Fishing Basics by Dave Hughes:$11 Barnes and Noble

Total:$65

For flies I took a pair of needle nose pliers and put strong rubber bands on the handles for a vice. I took some aberdeen hooks and tied some starling feathers I found in the yard to the shank just behind the eye. I used regular thread that my Mom had given me when I moved to college.

I caught fish on that set up for a while. Then it got expensive.
I now use a St. Croix Imperial 6wt. with a Ross Cimmaron spooled with 444 Lazerline. I also have a Cabela's Three Forks 8wt with a Cahill 2 spooled with Prestige Plus. Not to mention the hundreds I've spent on tying supplies and tools.

I got my foot in the door cheap, but the dance has cost a pretty penny. This is from someone who is a full time student and lives on an income well within the lower brackets. The value I'm getting from fly fishing can't be expressed in dollars. Sometimes it can't be expressed in words. 

I'm not yet a hunter, so I don't really know their point of view on this, but it seems like a lot of work goes into a sport that happens only a few weeks a year. 

I'm looking forward to the day when I get a chance to understand.


----------



## GreatLakesOutfitters (Dec 22, 2000)

I don't understand why anyone cares how much or how little a sport can cost. 
And I really don't understand wny anyone cares how much someone spends on their sport. It is non of our business.
If a guy makes a million bucks a year what the hell is he supposed to do with it. You can only buy so many rolls of toilet paper and shoes for his family. 
So what if a guy buys a big boat and puts the good stuff on it.
Chances are the guy that wrote that article has a job that is the product of someone overspending.
Let's find out where he works and do the research. 
Do you think GM made all it's money selling Chevettes?????
No Corvettes!
[email protected]


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Yes folks i hear what you are saying.But lets look at all the facts about outdoor sports.
1)deer hunting (bow)cost of a bow roughly 300 and up
(sights)25 and up
(quiver)20 and up
(arrows)30 and up
(Broadheads)20 and up
this is just the bare minum.Does not include Clothes,Liscense,Treestand or gas and possibly time off work.
(gun)cost for new gun 300
(scope) 75 and up
(case) 25 and up
no clothes licensees and other areas.
One thing we should look at is time spent in outdoors with friends and family(priceless).My dad never took me hunting or flyfishing(wish we could have done it)cause i sure would enjoy the memories


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm with GLO. Why should anyone else care what I spend on my sport? I would rather wear tattered, ripped jeans then have poor equipment. It is all about what you want to spend your money on.

Some people need to have brand new cars every year, fancy clothing and the biggest house on the block. If you have to spend money on that stuff then fly fishing would be expensive to you. If you don't mind driving a ten year old car, spending $300 on a fly fishing rig doesn't sound like too much for the enjoyment gained from it. If it is too expensive then you have fly fishing low on your priority list. I'll drive my old truck until it dies if it means that I can buy more tying supplies and rods and reels.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ypsifly, I'm with you. That's basically how I started out. Oh and don't forget the $10 Kmart green "garbage bag" waders that I started out with. Patched those things for a couple of years before I upgraded to something better. They were stocking foot though, so I guess in some people's mind the fact that I use boot foot now, would be I downgraded


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Just wonder why people have a price attached to enjoying themselves. If you take the money spent, on any activity, and divide it by the hours spent doing and more importantly anticipating being able to go do it, It's a bargain. ~~~ When I started those Kmart waders were only $7.95, a shoe box tying kit was $5, glass rod, reel, leader and level line went for <$15. That was fun, 'gills never had a chance.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

GLO,

I hope you didn't misinterpet my response. I just used my example of how I got started to show that anyone can get started for a reasonable price.

Using better gear doesn't make me a better angler. I should have mentioned that I now use better gear because companies like Ross and St. Croix have a good reputation for backing their lifetime warranties. I can't afford to buy new rods/reels every year.

I didn't mean to sound like a snob.


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

i believe the reason why i paid good money for my rods was because of lifetime replacement.Believe me when i pull my boat out at 3 in the morning and find out my rod is busted because someone steped on it getting out after chasing Hex flies all night.Its worth the price in gold to know its getting replaced for free.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The reality is, your article was yanked because it was published in the rod show issue which was admittedly a mistake by the Hatch editor. You KNOW that! The timing of your rant sucked because it firmly stepped on the toes of many people and businesses who have supported YOUR club for many, many years. Why you press on with this is beyond me. The club even allowed a rebuttal to be published by you. Why are you still whining? What would you have us do, take up the game of solitaire because it is cheaper? I am sorry that not all who read your diatribe gave up the sin of spending money on a past-time they love and that makes all the work and BS we put up with during the week a little less painful come the weekend. 
Some folks are happy eating bologna sandwiches instead of steak, taking a bus instead of driving a good car and socking their money away until they are too old, tired and worn out to enjoy the fruits of their efforts. Not me and many others like me. Live with it!


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I'll still stick by what I've said all along.

The sport is as expensive as you let it get. People have enjoyed fly fishing with glass and composite graphite rods for years and caught plenty of fish. If you don't try the expensive stuff you don't miss it. Same for hackle. You can tie flies that will catch plenty of fish on the cheap necks. Yes the others are nicer but you don't HAVE to use them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I'll admit, I've purchased some fly fishing equipment in the past few years that was kind of expensive in my opinion. So what? Those purchases don't even come close to what I've spent on boats, motors, and other equipment for chasing bluegills and walleye. Let's face it, most lakes don't provide much in the way of fishing oppurtunities without a boat. My most expensive fly rod/reel and a pair of waders don't even come close to matching the cost of a boat. So what's my point? I don't feel fly fishing is expensive. No one accuses you of being a snob because you have a nice boat. Pick up a fly rod on the other hand... I realize I'm rambling here, but those are my thoughts.

Mike


----------



## GreatLakesOutfitters (Dec 22, 2000)

YIPSIFLY I didn't take your post that way at all. In fact I didn't even read the top part on how much you spent. Because I don't care! That's the point! It's none of my business.
Spend what you can or need to. 
[email protected]


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Justifying a hobby is a big no-no.

Years ago, I tried to keep tabs on my spending. Let me tell you, that number is better left unknown. (in case the wife finds out)  

Once fuel, lodging, baits and other incidentals are figured in, the cost is astronomical. I must agree with Chad on that aspect. It's nobody's business.

As far as flyfishing, it's a bundle. Granted, not as much as trolling the "big water", but it can empty your wallet faster than the Indians at the local casino.

Any hobby, including snowmobiling, boating, golf, hockey, attending spectator sports are costly. The longer the season, the cheaper it gets. Snowmobiling and boating are one of the hardest to justify. The seasons are short, but the expenses are constant. (payments, insurance, storage, ect.)

I used to sled, but couldn't do it all. The steelhead kept calling. lol
For trolling the Lake, including blow days, the per-trip expense is insane, especially if a slip is needed. Since it's a 5 month sport at best and most of us work during the week, it's cheaper to charter twice a month. 

My boat, without adding fuel costs is about 5-6 grand a year.
I'm done trolling the end of August, but I try to start early. (end of March) That leaves about 20 weekends and some vacation time. Probably half of them are lost do to weather and family obligations. Now we're down to about 30 fishing days. By doing some rough math, it's about 150 a trip without adding the cost of fuel, baits, rods and basic maintenance. Ok, the guys that tow their boats, are getting away a little cheaper, but for the entire year, they are forced to drive a $35.000 tow vehicle, that get's about 15mpg.
I burn about 17 gallons an hour (running) at 1.60-1.90 a gallon, well I'm starting to feel a little ill. 
Most of the guys, I take are very generous, but even at 50 bucks a head, I'm not even close to recovering my costs.

In that aspect, flyfishing is a bargain. It can be done 12 months out of the year and even with a few expensive outfits, it's dirt cheap.

I think, I just ruined my day. LOL


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

> Justifying a hobby is a big no-no


But it's so easy to do when it comes to fishing! LOL

I agree Ralf. I have fun, so it's worth the expense to me.  

Mike


----------



## BEAGLEMAN (Oct 16, 2000)

I know I'm fortunate so don't take this wrong. I worked hard all my life took good care of the wife and kids and now it's my turn. I don't buy the "Good Stuff" to impress anyone, it just feels good for me to have it. The kids can have whatever money is left.
Tom


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

Very well said, Sarge. You are correct--there are so few people that can dive into a sport starting with the best equipment available. I have witnessed a couple of cases like that. Usually older retired gentleman with more money than they know what to do with. I guess the reason why people recommend starting off with the best stuff you can afford is because they are convinced that anyone who tries fly angling will love it the way they do. Not many people try fly fishing and say to themselves "this sucks, I'm never doing this again..." For most who fly fish, it's more than just the pursuit of fish. It offers pleasures not usually attainable using other methods. Fly fishing changes you, brings you closer to the outdoors. Most of us who have been doing it for a while know what this type of fishing offers, and it's much more than the fish...

HATCHBOMB


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Spinner _
> *I can go out and fly fish for an hour after a stressful day of school, and come back to my house and feel like I just was summer vacation. It's a great feeling.*


I second what spinner just said.


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

Good stuff HATCH.


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

SFK-

Just extending the sentiments of many people who fly fish. Please tell me where I said that it was the ONLY way to have these types of experiences. I was merely stating my opinions, to which many seemingly agree from what I read in their responses. You guys will do anything to try and turn this into a fly vs. anything else debate...God almighty...

HATCHBOMB


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

HB, don't let him get to you.

He's a flydunker, just like the rest of us.


----------



## TRIFLY (Mar 14, 2002)

As my wife told some friends the other night I'm a participant not a spectator in life. So with hindsight, lets dicuss various hobbies.
Auto racing, speeds money... How fast do you want to go? Golf, the clubs, balls, shoes, etc, then greens fees. Average cheap courses $30.00 per round, average newer design course going up all over 60.00 and up. Woodworking, not the remodel the house kind, furniture/cabinet making, table saw, band saw, planer, jointer, routers and bits, saw blades, fastners, other hardware this is not a hobbie it's a small business. Fly fishing and tying are by comparison realtively inexpensive. The costs of hobbies can be what ever you want them to be whether you want good--better--best equipment I've spent about the same amount of money on all of them. The true value of a hobbie is the amount of joy and relaxation they bring. Hobbies allow us to do the things (work) that support our families without going mad.

Tight lines

Trifly


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Amen..........

I have to spend even more. These people are driving me nuts.


----------



## Skamania (Apr 24, 2002)

Looking at what's been said so far, I'd add that this: The *value* of a fly fishing setup pales in comparison to the *values* of the person holding the rod. Now to avoid misinterpretation of what I just said, let me expand on that.

What I mean is that fly fishing (and golf, as it's been mentioned) can be as expensive/inexpensive as you make it. But the idea that fly fishing is so expensive, I believe, is propagated by a lot of snobbery in the sport by some individuals. By their nature, they are always "showing off" their top-dollar gear and spouting off their mouths about the elitism of the sport, and how great fishermen they are. All this clamor attracts bad attention, and others view the sport based on these generalizations, while the rest of us quitely enjoy our sport with ourselves and others. I'd gladly spend time with *good people* on the river...and I don't give a damn what rod/reel/etc. they are using...It's immaterial. You have to ask yourself the question: Why am I out here?

Golf is similar. I play the game because I *love* it. I fish because I *love* it. And I get sick and tired of showing up at golf courses with a bunch of snobs hanging around like they own the place, being loudmouths with no courtesy. I'll play with people far better players than me, and far worse players than me. $50 clubs, and $1000 clubs. But I won't play with a-holes. I think to myself--if I wouldn't enjoy going out and grabbing a beer with these guys, why would I enjoy golfing with them?

Perhaps the answer is that the those who love the sport and the cameraderie should speak up as much as those who just care about the gear and the image of the sport. But isn't that what this board is for?

P.S. Mickey, man you shot me through the heart with that golf comment  we'll have to talk about this more when I move home!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Well maybe I'm screwed up, but how can you compare trying to get in tune with a river, analizing hatches, checking for the presence of nymphs and trying to match what trout are feeding on with throwing leaded hooks at salmon? 

Must be me...........


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)




----------



## Spinner (Aug 24, 2001)

I agree with alot of you that fly fisherman are known as snobby. One fly fishing website has a quote on it saying, "all first class fisherman are fly fishers" Is that snobby enough  


SPINNER


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

SFK- I'm ROFLMAO!!

I think what HATCH means is that when you fish with a spinner, you trudge into the river, plunk your Mepps next to the bank and reel it in. Repeat. Try the other bank. Repeat. Etc. Etc.

When fly fishing, you first take a moment to analyze the situation. You look for any surface activity. You look for bugs in the water and the trees. You look at the stream for seams, riffles and pools. Then you decide on a strategy, tie on a fly and and carefuly wade into the the best position, take a look around to make sure your back cast won't get snagged. All of which gets you a greater understanding of the outdoors.

Then you take a drink from that pint you stashed in your vest, get your back cast snagged in a tree, fall in the river when your foot gets stuck in muck, break your rod chasing your fly boxes floating downstream and find yourself building a fire to dry off. This also brings you closer to the outdoors. Thank God you didn't lose that pint!


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm late to this party because the title didn't grab my attention, but I just checked it out because it was at the top of the forum and it had 56 responses. Lo and behold, the first thing I read (from JStarbright) is that flyfishing involves careful reading of the stream and spinner fishing involves monotonous plodding, with monotonous pitch-and-hope toward the banks. As someone that loves artful spinner fishing (except when fishing dry flies, which I love even more when it seems potentially productive) I have to say that either you haven't fished spinners much or you're doing it wrong, or both.

In case I have to establish credibility for my love of fly fishing, I have fly rods made of fiberglass, bamboo, and at least 3 different generations of graphite, the blanks made by 6 different manufacturers, and have caught big trout on dries on all of them(plus a couple of rods that have been retired due to unintentionally becoming 3-piecers).

Butch


----------



## GreatLakesOutfitters (Dec 22, 2000)

Now I see why SFK and Shoeman have so many posts next to their name.
I remember a post I made about Fly Fishing TV shows a while back. There is nothing I hate more when a woman catches a 10 inch stocker rainbow and proceeds to talk about how magical it is.
BLAH BLAH BLAH!
[email protected]


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

I'm glad I have some of you to count on to put words in my mouth. I mention a generalization about something and now I'm bashing spinner fishermen? This is rediculous. I DID NOT SAY THAT FLY FISHING WAS THE ONLY WAY TO GET CLOSER TO THE OUTDOORS--CHECK THE CONTEXT IN WHICH THAT STATEMENT WAS MADE. 

HATCHBOMB


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I don't know what all this "Hype" about Fly Fishing is about...I have fly rods, and I have spinning rods....Here is my take on this issue....

Flyfishing brings ya closer to the woods and outdoors??? Hmmm...I take out my Fly rod, try to tie this fancy knot to get my 5 ft piece of "Leader" attached to my FlyLine...finally after 1/2 hour it seems to hold...so next I begin "Ducking" as I am "Chucking"....oh ya I forgot, which piece of thead/feathers on a hook to use...mmm this one looks tastey, try this one....Ok now that over there looks like a good seam..shoot I missed it...Darn it mised the spot again....DAMN Snag, gotta tie that fancy knot again...Ok hour later got the knot done...Oh man the river flow changed....I'll go upsteam and find another good spot....COOL Rising fish! It looks like this fly...Oh no! Damn Tree! Only had one of them flies too! Shoot, where is that stuff, what pocket is it in...Oh here it is...Super Glue! Now I gotta catch one of them rising Flies....SPLASH! Oh man...Cool Got um Glue it one...Looks Tasty! Ok Cast, back...foreward...back...OUCH MY EAR!!!!!!! SNAP! Damn I snaped my $200 Fly Rod on my knee cause I got so Mad!!!!! ....This is too much FUN 

GIVE ME MY SPINING ROD, WORMS, CRICKETS AND RAPELA'S AND MY EASY IMPROVED CLINCH KNOT ANYDAY....


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I bet I could spend as much or more on a new spinning reel and rod as fly gear.....


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Glad to see ya back Steve! How was the fishin? Any Pics? ...

Oh ya Ya reminded me...I know a few guys on this site that have $500 spinning Reels and $200 Spining Rods....


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

OK I breezed thru the posts just now.
I have to say a few shivers went up my spine.
Lets look at this from a different view.
I assume the buyers are working and I assume they are careful shoppers.
With that said lets first look at the motives to BUY
They want to try a new sport.
Why?
Maybe because they live on the planet Earth and they know there's more to the world and life than Concrete and tall buildings?
Perhaps some lost inner drive says "hey I belong out side ". 
Your peoples people were outside some million years ago ya know.
OK so with that out of the way in great detail  lets move on
Bow hunting exspensive >>>>>>>>>BULL
I have made my own bows and arrows from Scratch.
I have hunted with many people who have done the same.
Total cost 40 hours of my free time.
Want to put a vaule on it.............well I can't because I was doing something I loved dearly, something I needed to do.
Fishing exspensive? I think not total cost might be 200 bucks.
Give up alittle junk food and buy what you want.
Tie your own flies.
Buy some used waders if you need to ETC.

The cost of being outdoors "Where we all belong" is minute compared to the cost of sitting around watching the game on the wide screen and eating bad food so you can die premature of heart disease.
Being outdoors can be as expensive or cheap as you want it to be.
I do many things on a shoestring because I don't have alot of cash.
The important thing is to be out there.
The cost of the outdoors is small compared to the vaule of "LIFE" I have while being out there.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Northern, no pictures or report yet. Still putting it together. Let it suffice to say that I had fun. I'll probably be buy a new rod and reel that will cost me more than the fly rod and reel I have now.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Morning all,
Intersting, if my poor memory serves me the original subject was cost of getting started and laster the original author also included, is a 300 dollar rod really better than a 50 dollar one in terms of true value? 
The thread seems to have slipped into a snob fly rod vs snob spinner rod...ok..so who in here forgot the level wind reel or basic cane pole rod crew...just as I thought...we all did.
Look, just to share, sometimes we all find a way to fish and just happen to like it and that system works for an individual. I do not care if you fly fish, spin fish, dunk worms with a 10ft cane pole if you are fishing, having fun then more power to ya. If fishing is spiritual...ok...if it is a great way to get out of the house...even better and yes, I know quite a bit of the banter is between friends but how about if someone starts a different thread about who is more snobish, someone with a fly rod or a spinner rod I mean there has to be an award out there for that somewhere. 
On the postive side,Butch I had to chuckle about your comment of making a two pc rod into a three pc, after tripping, car door, screen doors, dogs and other rod modifing systems I have just started buying three and four pc rods and save the excitement. 
Great fishing all...great to see everyone having fun
Say....we are not going to get into the other great dabate, if fishermen in breathables waders are more snobish then neophre?


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

This thread is pretty funny. LMAO @ Jstarbrite, shoeman, SFK, etc. I know nothing of any flask!! 
And sorry bro (skamania) for the golf thing. If you want to walk around perfectly good "hunting land" with clubs (in lieu of a shotgun) chasing a little white ball (in lieu of a little white bird)...that is your right. Those water traps can turn some big fish too. 

So, after reading all of this, I guess the conclusion is....


Flyfisherman are better than bait flingers both ethicallyand spiritually.  But baitflingers are better than golfers.  

Steve, you can close the thread now. We have our answer. Flyfishermen are the coolest.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Have you guys ever read "The River Why" by David James Duncan? Tells the story of a young guy obsessed with fishing. This thread reminded me of that because his parents met steelhead fishing....dad with flies and mom with worms. Dad's wedding gift to mom was a flyfishing outfit to which she threw into the river for her rod/reel from Sears. Good book, you guys should check it out.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Yeah and the girl Gus Orviston falls for, fishes by climbing a tree and fishing with a long heavy pole and no reel.
When she hooks one, she throws the pole in the water to act as drag to tire the fish out, then dives in to claim her fish.

I have not tried her method yet


----------



## JStarbrite (Apr 3, 2000)

#1- Readers often interpret what you write very differently than what you you were trying to get across.

#2- Any activity can get expensive once you take an active intrest in it.

#3- Fly fishing is not the only industry that will inflate prices on common items if they can get away with it.

#4- It doesn't matter how much you spend on your arsenal, as long as it works for YOU.

I will continue to support the fly shops when I can. Major purchases I will take the advice of others, test drive the products first, shop for a fair price and buy what I think is the best value. 

In the meantime, I will SHUT UP AND FISH!


----------

